# Calling all devs..... Digit needs you!



## r4gs (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi,
Anyone here with experience in web development and PHP, etc. who has some time and wants to help us out with a "secret" project?

If you're interested, please PM me or Raaabo with details regarding your experience.


----------



## gdebojyoti (Sep 18, 2013)

I know it's quite late, but are you still looking for web devs & PHP programmers for your project?


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 21, 2014)

its been more than an year, why is this still sticky?


----------



## snap (Oct 22, 2014)

Cause they still working on that "secret" project


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 7, 2014)

snap said:


> Cause they still working on that "secret" project



lulz lazy digit


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2015)

Removed sticky bits.


----------



## tkin (May 2, 2015)

So did the secret project came to fruition?


----------

